# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  2021 PACCIN Rigging Workshop fact sheet

## Paul Brewin

See attached fact sheet from the East Coast Rigging Workshop held on December 3-4, 2021 at the Delaware Art Museum. View the workshop article here.

Rigging Workshop Fact Sheet.pdf

----------

